# Dog thread!!!!



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

this forum needs a good spin!!! Lets see them pups guys!!!! Love to see a dog in action!! here are a few from me!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo



























Drake went from this 









to this in less than a year!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow!! Looks like an epic battle! Grab the bitting end!! haha Most retrievers would have given up...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

He is only 1 1/2. The hard head doesn't know better :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No man, heck of a dog!! Kudos on a good one. He was getting it done!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fight scene!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

great idea stuckduck!!! a nice change from all the btching lately...
hopefully there is nothing to complain about but im sure someone will find something...
here are a few of mine


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love them workin dogs. 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

By paddler at 2008-03-09









By paddler at 2009-01-15









By paddler at 2009-11-26









By paddler at 2009-11-26









By paddler at 2008-04-12


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

gotta love a good pointer!!! i am a waterfowl guy by heart, but i think there is nothing more beatiful than watching an upland dog work, and lock up!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

deadicated1 said:


> gotta love a good pointer!!! i am a waterfowl guy by heart, but i think there is nothing more beatiful than watching an upland dog work, and lock up!


I have to agree with that!!! It has been a while since I have been behind a pointer or short hair.. It is awesome to watch them "get birdie" and go on point!!! nice pics!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't have any cool stills of my dog in high def, but here's my meager contribution. Good thread, by the way.

Buddy's very first duck.... proved he was no longer gunshy.









Then a little more of this.... 


















Then I managed to get some video once I taught him to wait a bit. (sorry, its not real high quality... I'm an amateur and I was pretty **** cold)
http://www.youtube.com/user/Rivrrat77#p/u/3/FWNJlSl4Z98


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Dont have any waterfow pics yet but heres my new best friend


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Fish too.    

[attachment=0:1vv5219n]Sp & Br.jpg[/attachment:1vv5219n]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Fish too.
> 
> [attachment=0:2eg8nz3c]Sp & Br.jpg[/attachment:2eg8nz3c]


Oh shoot.... you did go there. :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

One from yesterday.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am usually the first guy to b*tch about dogs in the marsh.....but honestly, it's because I've 
only had the "privelege" of hunting on ponds with people who haven't gotten their dogs trained. All
of these dogs make me re-think that whole deal.

Honestly, that sequence of pics with the goose fighting back made me almost spit my drink out.

I do have one question though. Back to Nor-Tah's post......with that incredible Widgeon. Do you find 
that even with the softest of mouths, that the dogs do damage to your birds? Obviously non-wall worthy 
ones don't really matter. But that Widgeon, and there was a Barrow's in there somewhere, and a nice
Canvasback at the end.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great question!! While that widgeon didnt go on the wall, another one I got at Strawberry did. My dog retrieved that one as well and you cant tell one bit. My dog is VERY soft mouthed, but I bet most these guys will tell you the same thing. I would say without reservation that the shot we use to bring the bird down does lots more damage than dog retrieving the bird. You aught to go out with one of us that have decent dogs and see for yourself, im sure lots of guys on this board would take you out and show you. Thanks for the props too. My pup has been a real sweetheart as well as a hard worker.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with Nor-tah that a soft mouthed dog won't do much to hurt a duck. I still however won't let a dog retrieve a bird I want to put on the wall. I just don't want to take a chance.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it comes down to how well trained the dog is. I don't have a problem sending the dog on any bird, but once the dog gets back she is relieved of the bird very quickly. When she brought in my barrow's on the above pic once she got on the ice I had the bird. Hunting behind a well trained dog is alot of fun to watch them work! However my dog goes alone. She just goes stupid when I have her with another dog. So between the bro and I, we rotate. It's better that way.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been bitten (just playing around) by my dog... and it wasn't very soft. :lol: That said though, he's never messed up the feathers on my birds and he won't sit and toss it in his mouth to get a better grip like I've seen a few dogs do. He just grabs a mouthful and away he goes. I don't know.... seems like the teeth aren't razor sharp so they're not just shredding the birds when they retrieve them unless in unfortunate circumstances, the dog just has that in mind. Had a mutt back in Cali that would take the squirrels I shot and hide in the bushes with them chewing off the head before she'd bring them to me... what a weird habit!! :?


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Some of these pics are a year old, I may have posted them already... I don't have any pics of him with the birds, I always forget to take pictures when he's charging out into the water.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful dog Spiral!


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Beautiful dog Spiral!


Wow...agreed!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+2! what a beautiful BL you have there spiraleyes, just gorgeous.

heres a few of "brown dog"...

first goose of 08'

















yep...a stinkey ol' carp. i guess it was just too much for him to watch us have all the fun that day!


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

A word of caution. Have vest for dog when it gets cold, and be aware of the ice conditions! Think ahead of time before it is to late. Those dogs become apart of the family, and like one of there children. I would hate to see anyone lose one. I witnessed a possible disaster from a young man who did not have control of his fathers dog. He took a couple of shots at a downed goose with a broken wing. The goose had too much of lead for the dog and was headed out. The dog got withing 15 yards and then the goose went onto a small patch of ice. The dog got tired from breaking through the thin ice, and tried to return. but he was to far from his starting point to see the young man, and headed to the the closest point to the bank. He was then stuck, and not able to get onto the ice. The young man was in panic mode, and finally grabbed a long stick, and crawled out onto the ice. Eventually the dog was able to grab the stick and the young man pulled him onto the ice. I thought for sure the young man was going to break the ice. If he did he would have been in trouble himself, and I would have witnessed two drownings. It was not very fun situation to watch. 10Tenner


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

good word of caution tenner. brings up a very somber feeling...

i was witness to a aweful tragedy years ago. (before the floods) out on one of OB's many deep channels, my buddys BL went for a crippled mallard and popped through what we had thought was "safe ice". when he fell through, the current took him, he couldnt break through from below and he was simply gone... -)O(-  

now when the ice comes my pup stays home most the time. that action may be "killing him" but that scar if it happened, would never heal.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Two brothers died within the last few days in northern California trying to rescue their lab when it went through the ice. One had skipped a rock out onto the ice, and the lab went out for it, but broke through. One brother went out to help the dog, and broke through. The second brother went out to help the first, and both drowned when hypothermia set it. Ironically, the dog eventually pulled up onto the ice.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

....man...i dont know what to say about that...prayers to the family. 

~~~

ok, lets change the tune of this thread...back to our pooch pics! :wink:

_great_...ANOTHER hole in the blind i get to repair this spring... :? :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I would be a dead man if I ruined the camera by taking it to the swamp. You guys have some sweet photos! Here's one of my pal Gus jumping into Salt Creek.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Spiral eyes,

That is a gorgeous dog! Great pics too!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

cool pics guys!! keep em coming!!! i know there are more than four pages worth of pics that ya'll could dig up!! we need more  

this year is tough for me, cuz i had to get rid of my dog this summer. its the first year in the 13 years i have been hunting that i havent had my own dog


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Here are a couple of my pup. Hasnt been out hunting yet but he is just about ready.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No working pics, but here is the GUS. He is 19 months old and has only had a few days afield, but has the dummies down really well. Here is one from the fam Christmas card pics:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> No working pics, but here is the GUS. He is 19 months old and has only had a few days afield, but has the dummies down really well. Here is one from the fam Christmas card pics:


Fine lookin' bunch of pups there *Huge*......


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Huge29, Do your kids like dogs? :lol: Priceless! 10Tenner


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks, guys!

Everybody has some great shots of their dogs! Man, they are so much fun. I can't imagine not having him around!


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Griz


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> Huge29, Do your kids like dogs? :lol: Priceless! 10Tenner


Thanks to you and Goob! There was another one where we had the kids lay down their heads like he did, but I think I accidentally deleted that one. He is one of the largest (as far as height) labs that I can recall ever seeing; you would not know that he has 1/4 vissla (sp?) in him; his mom was supposed to be one of those pointing labs and he was an accidental litter of one, so he was a very healthy large size from day one (being the only one being fed).


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Awsome pics guys. I truly envy those of you with dogs. Right now I just don't have the time or patience a dog truly deserves so I don't have a dog. It is a real treat when I get to hunt with someone who has a good dog. Please keep posting the pics they are great.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

no greater satisfaction then watching a dog work. 
a few more...


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are a couple of my new dog.



















After a lot of years of hard work, patience, practice, rewards and threats, I finally got my boy to get out of the coffin and go retrieve my ducks!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great looking dogs guys!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

spooner said:


> After a lot of years of hard work, patience, practice, rewards and threats, I finally got my boy to get out of the coffin and go retrieve my ducks!


 -_O- -_O- .....Good job spooner !!!!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Not waterfowl and about 25 yrs ago. She was bought to compete in confirmation but I soon changed that.   If I remember correctly this was Sage Grouse.

[attachment=0:3d0l2vzz]Jess 1.jpg[/attachment:3d0l2vzz]


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics everyone, thought I would join the fun......


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

great looking Chocolate Lockedflocksage!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

GREAT pics guys!!!!!!

keep them coming!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Stuckduck, this was a great idea for a thread! I've enjoyed looking at these photos more than anything I've seen on a forum in a long time. Good job getting us all to participate in something positive. 
My vote so far goes to Joel Draxler's photo. Gorgeous!
Here's a Gus facial:


----------



## Colt Hamilton (Sep 9, 2009)

Enjoying all the pictures!! Heres a few of my pups.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Some really nice picture's on this thread...I really enjoy them !!!

Colt, this one of yours is a classic !! :-|O|-:


----------



## JRA (Nov 18, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> Stuckduck, this was a great idea for a thread! I've enjoyed looking at these photos more than anything I've seen on a forum in a long time. Good job getting us all to participate in something positive.
> My vote so far goes to Joel Draxler's photo. Gorgeous!
> Here's a Gus facial:


Makes me almost want to run out and buy another lab,I wish that I had the time and energy it takes to put into another dog.when I lost my last one to cancer, and I had to put him down I decided that I would'nt ever get another dog.it was a terrible thing having to put your buddy down!


----------



## fowler obsession (Oct 28, 2009)

THATS MY BOY!!!!








THATS RIGHT


----------



## Jetdriver (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been lurking the site for the past few months and finally pulled the trigger and joined. Here I am with my two hunting buddies and a mixed bag we shot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jetdriver said:


> I have been lurking the site for the past few months and finally pulled the trigger and joined. Here I am with my two hunting buddies and a mixed bag we shot.


Nice pic and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jetdriver said:


> I have been lurking the site for the past few months and finally pulled the trigger and joined. Here I am with my two hunting buddies and a mixed bag we shot.


cool to see your hunting buddy in the pic! ohh and not a bad looking dog either! 8)


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Best dam retriever out there! Took a whole lot of steaks and anything else that looked edible over 35 years to get him to 6'1 and 230 Lbs  I better be careful he will make the old man retrieve his own ducks :evil:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Toby the black Lab!

















And the showdown!









He decided to pull weird face right when I snapped the picture.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

katorade said:


> Toby the black Lab!
> 
> And the showdown!


AWESOME PIC!!!!!!!

I know what he's thinking.... ITS IN THERE I SWEAR!!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

New series from today with Citori


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is some fine dog work and a nice little yellow collar as well. :shock:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2008)

Drake....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Drake=Gorgeous (in a tuff way)


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Drake=Gorgeous (in a tuff way)


+1 that is a good looking pup!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesse. 'Bout as active as she gets anymore. Been a great dog.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

I loved the fight scene at the end and how the dog got ahold of the head!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

this little dog has so much heart!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Never claimed to be a waterfowl guy... Here's my two mutts gettin it done upland style. 8)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

took a good one today...


----------



## Fremontgoosehunter (Jan 13, 2010)

Love all the photos. Just thought that I would add a few....


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a great thread so I thought I would bump it back to the top. Well that and I wanted to show off a few more of my dog progressing along this summer.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the bump Joel.

such a great thread!!! definitely worth the reread!!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Soggy's first retrieve! Couldnt wait till Waterfowl season so i got him going on a ecd!

DiverFreak


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Good lookin dogs on here!.... I've been trying to figure out how to put pics on here for a long time now and i might have just figured it out!
This is my pup SAGE she's 6 months old and i'm gettin her ready for this fall!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's my 2 year old Yellow Labrador (Copenhagens Five Finger Dip) "Hagen"


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

My new one...
On her first hunt..


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pictures, and nice dogs guys!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

God loves a good workin dog. I need one


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


>


Sorry to drag this one back up... But that is an incredible sequence of shots! Great dog!

"Bite me eh? How 'bout I bite you back?"


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool Pics Guys, I have a quick question. I am allergic to dogs, are there any hunting dogs that aren't as bad for the allergies?


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

A Portuguese Water Dog is a hypoallergenic hunting dog. I don't know anyone personally who hunts with one, but from the descriptions, they would probably be a great dog.

Good luck!

Scott


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Stellarmike said:


> Cool Pics Guys, I have a quick question. I am allergic to dogs, are there any hunting dogs that aren't as bad for the allergies?


If you can find a standard poodle from proven hunting lines it should do a fine job in the marsh. But please don't give it that french hair cut. Let the dog have a little dignity.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to drag this one back up... But that is an incredible sequence of shots! Great dog!
> ...


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

She passed away about 3 years from today actually, got a new black lab but she still needs a little work


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Greenhead,

That is a great pic! Hope the new gal makes you proud.

Scott


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

LockedFlockSage said:


> Great pics everyone, thought I would join the fun......


Nice lookin dogs but the owner is pretty funny lookin _(O)_


----------

